# Clarinet Quintets



## PeterF

Listened over the last 3 days to the Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets. Both are huge favorites of mine.
Wonder if you prefer one over the other. 
What recordings do you recommend of either or both?


----------



## jurianbai

Both are excellent chamber music featuring Clarinet. I have both piece in one CD with Emerson Quartet + David Schifrin.



Another Clarinet piece by Mozart that recommended is The Kegelstatt Trio, K. 498, for CLarinet, Viola and Piano.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

Karl Leister (clarinet)

Mozart:Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

Amadeus Quartet.
Its a DG CD (0028943764629), cost almost noting and is sublime.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Not as a value judgment but purely as a matter of taste, I prefer the Mozart quintet. I'm very fond of Brahms' music also but there are other pieces of his which get through to me that bit more immediately than the admittedly lovely clarinet quintet.

I heard Jack Brymer play the Mozart live once and would add his to the other recordings rightly recommended above.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
> 
> Karl Leister (clarinet)
> 
> Mozart:Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
> Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)
> 
> Amadeus Quartet.
> Its a DG CD (0028943764629), cost almost noting and is sublime.


If I could, I'd give you a double like on this one, Pugg.


----------



## Triplets

They are both great pieces, well representative of the Composers at their respective peaks.
One could do worse than Martin Frost on BIS.
The Naxos Brahms is very good and cheap


----------



## pcnog11

Cannot compare the two during the following factors - background, style, era, musical messages etc.


----------



## hpowders

Boston Symphony Chamber Players. I enjoy both works, although the Brahms steals my heart more than the Mozart.

In passing, just a plug for the Weber B Flat Major Clarinet Quintet.

Weber is scandalously neglected and deserves better....much, much better!!


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> Boston Symphony Chamber Players. I enjoy both works, although the Brahms steals my heart more than the Mozart.
> 
> In passing, just a plug for the Weber B Flat Major Clarinet Quintet.
> 
> Weber is scandalously neglected and deserves better....much, much better!!


Respectfully disagree. Weber sounds like cheap tripe in this company


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> If I could, I'd give you a double like on this one, Pugg.


That is so kind of you, thank you.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> That is so kind of you, thank you.


You are very welcome.


----------



## Guest

Besides Mozart, Brahms, and Weber, are there any other Clarinet Quintets?


----------



## Pugg

Jerome said:


> Besides Mozart, Brahms, and Weber, are there any other Clarinet Quintets?


Take your pick.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...net+quintet&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Respectfully disagree. Weber sounds like cheap tripe in this company


Never equated Weber with Brahms and Mozart. Simply wrote he is neglected and deserves better.

Music doesn't always have to be profound. It can be fun too and Weber fills the bill nicely.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The only other two I know well enough to reccomend are very fine works.

Max Reger – Clarinet Quintet in A major, Op. 146 (1915–1916)

Robert Simpson - Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1981)


----------



## Pugg

Do not forget the Krommer: Clarinet Quartet, excellent!


----------



## jurianbai

If Clarinet Quartet in demand, here what I like to listen: Cartelierri Clarinet Quartets and Hummel's Clarinet Quartet in Eb


----------



## Quartetfore

At this level (Mozart and Brahms) I don`t think you can rate one over an another. How ever I think the slow movement of the Mozart is the most beautiful bit of chamber music that he composed. I would put that movement and the slow movements of the Schubert Quintet and Borodin Qt#2 as the most beautiful chamber music that I know.


----------



## jegreenwood

Jerome said:


> Besides Mozart, Brahms, and Weber, are there any other Clarinet Quintets?


In his book, "Clarinet," Brymer lists Bliss (with high praise), Brahms, Coleridge-Taylor, Cooke, Hindemith, Gordon Jacob, Mozart, Reger and Weber. Note - the book is from the 1970s.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Triplets said:


> Respectfully disagree. Weber sounds like cheap tripe in this company


That's a bit extreme.
Weber's great strength was opera - but his clarinet works do exude quality and are worth listening to.


----------



## Art Rock

jegreenwood said:


> In his book, "Clarinet," Brymer lists Bliss (with high praise), Brahms, Coleridge-Taylor, Cooke, Hindemith, Gordon Jacob, Mozart, Reger and Weber. Note - the book is from the 1970s.


Wikipedia lists 30 or so (link). Even so, it missed the one by Aho (available on BIS).


----------



## jegreenwood

stomanek said:


> That's a bit extreme.
> Weber's great strength was opera - but his clarinet works do exude quality and are worth listening to.


The Weber works are entertaining showcases for the clarinet, and compared with pianist or violinists, we have very few of them.


----------



## Heliogabo

For Mozart I discovered recently this rendition, which very fast became a favorite.










I don´thave a favorite recording for the Brahms.
I enjoy Reger's and Hindemith's quintets as well.


----------



## Pugg

​I have this one on now, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Trout

My favorite in the genre, next to the Brahms, is probably Golijov's powerful and astounding _The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind_. Otherwise, my knowledge of clarinet quintets is limited to just a few others.


----------



## jegreenwood

I have the Berliner recording as well. Bought it at full price when first issued on Teldec.


----------



## hpowders

Weber's clarinet works are among the most difficult in the repertoire. If you can play the clarinet concertos and the concertino convincingly, you are a master of the instrument.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> For Mozart I discovered recently this rendition, which very fast became a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´thave a favorite recording for the Brahms.
> I enjoy Reger's and Hindemith's quintets as well.


I found the same one on my shelf's, different ( older) cover, but great as you said.


----------



## PeterF

I began this thread so it is only fair for me to shre my thoughts. I love both the Brahms and the Mozart, but as a personal
choice would pick the Mozart as my favorite.

Mozart - one not mentioned is by Meyer with Quatour Mosaiques. I also like the Frost version very much.

Brahms - there are 3 versions I like.
Neidich / Juilliard
Leister / Amadeus
Moraques / Prazak


----------



## arnerich

The Brahms and Mozart Clarinet quintets are some of the greatest pieces I know. I wouldn't compare them as much admire how beautifully they compliment each other. To hear both on a single concert program, what more could one ask for?


----------



## Pugg

arnerich said:


> The Brahms and Mozart Clarinet quintets are some of the greatest pieces I know. I wouldn't compare them as much admire how beautifully they compliment each other. To hear both on a single concert program, what more could one ask for?


In short: nothing, would be a dream concert.


----------



## Olias

This is absolutely one of my desert island CDs:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Clari...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YRQWKAFF35W8BD7MGEWA


----------



## Pugg

Olias said:


> This is absolutely one of my desert island CDs:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Clari...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YRQWKAFF35W8BD7MGEWA


Love Martin Fröst.
His CD'S are a joy to listen to.


----------



## Guest

Olias said:


> This is absolutely one of my desert island CDs:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Clari...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YRQWKAFF35W8BD7MGEWA


Frost's recording of the concerto here is perfection, my favorite. But his quintet is down the list a bit for me. I like the classic Thea King recording best.


----------



## Quartetfore

Several Sundays ago I hear concert give by Stanley Drucker and friends--he lives very close to me. Drucker played with the NY.Phil for 45 years and I must say he still has his "chops". A nice concert of Mozart and Beethoven, and a bit of Pops to round it out.


----------



## jegreenwood

Drucker is astonishing. I attended his farewell concert with the NYPhil. He played the Copland Concerto, which is not an easy work.


----------



## Pugg

wrong thread, sorry


----------

